# Free Anti-Terrorism Workshop Colchester, VT



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

SLATT Training
Specialized Workshop
October 5-6, 2011l; Colchester, Vermont
Who Should Attend
State, local, and tribal patrol and street-level law enforcement officers will benefit from attending this workshop. Course topics are designed to address pre-incident awareness and prevention as well as to provide the participant with the knowledge and background of terrorist and violent criminal extremist techniques. Participants are also provided information useful in recognizing domestic terrorist and violent criminal extremist groups and individuals.
Course Topics
Instruction will be provided by experienced law enforcement practitioners and subject-matter experts.
Terrorism Overview
Domestic Terrorism
Law Enforcement Guide to Arabic Culture, Islam, and Name Analysis
Recognizing Terrorist Indicators and Warning Signs
Explosives, Methods, and Attacks

Training Location
Reserve Training Institute at Camp Johnson
789 National Guard Road
Colchester, VT 05446

Workshop Schedule
Check-In: 9:00 a.m.-9:30 a.m., October 5
Training: 9:30 a.m.-3:15 p.m., October 5-6

Sponsored by
Bureau of Justice Assistance (BJA)
Hosted by
Vermont State Police
New England State Police Information Network® (NESPIN)
United States Attorney's Office, District of Vermont

Registration
There is no registration fee. Travel, lodging, and per diem expenses are the responsibility of the attendee. Class size is limited, so please register early to reserve your space. Complete the registration form online at http://www.iir.com/registration/SLATT. Use the following information when registering:
User name: SLATTSP17
Password: vt1005training
Once your registration is received and accepted, Institute for Intergovernmental Research® (IIR) staff will e-mail or fax a confirmation memo. For security reasons, only those individuals having a confirmed advance registration will be admitted to the workshop, and no registrations will be accepted at the door. Departmental identification will be required at check-in. For questions regarding registration, call IIR at (800) 446-0912, extension 377 or 362. Accommodations will be made for individuals with disabilities as defined by the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). Contact IIR for further information.

No Registration Fee


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

I wouldn't mind going to this....if anyone wants to carpool and split a room, shoot me a PM.


----------

